# Is This Even A Thing?



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

A trowel-applied drywall texture, made with short, choppy strokes with a 5" joint knife?

It looks like exterior stucco, and you can clearly see knife marks in it. Not a bad look, really.

Is this what they call "Santa Fe" or "California Knockdown"?






Delta


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I call it ugly. I have seen what you are talking about. Not sure what they call it. Sante Fe should be smooth. At least how I like it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

About the only DW texture I like is a spanish drag.


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Definitely not a Santa Fe or a Spanish knockdown. Not even Mexican sweat!!


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

It's called a homeowners skip trowel around here. Sometimes called a ski patroller's skip trowel. (in ski country)


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Nice picture.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I've definitely seen the "Homeowner Skip Trowel". :laughing: That's some ugly S#!t.


The one I kinda like is I guess the Spanish Knockdown. But the peaks are always flattened. Done well, it looks very much like old Spanish stucco.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> :blink:


:huh:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> :huh:


Was looking for picture.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Around here, a sprayed on texture is called "splatter" and if it's knocked down, it's called "splatter and drag".

I also heard the former called orange peel.

All can be in varying degrees from light to heavy.

Invariably, in a house with "splatter and drag" there will be a couple of walls, usually in a closet (hopefully) that ends up being just splatter because it gets overlooked by the guy doing the "dragging". I've let a small closet wall go but I have had to get a large wall reworked a couple of times.


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

txgencon said:


> Around here, a sprayed on texture is called "splatter" and if it's knocked down, it's called "splatter and drag".
> 
> I also heard the former called orange peel.
> 
> ...


 Orange peel is very light. Watered down mud and lots of air. Looks like the peel of an orange. When it is very thin mud an a lot of air it is a fog texture. Looks like rolled on paint. Splatter is done with less air and slightly thicker mud. With splatter you can see the individual drops of texture.


----------

